# whats your thoughts



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

just wondered what peoples thoughts were on the following.my r34gtr insurance is up for renewing in a while,i currently have agreed value insurance with all my mods taken in to account,this year for renewal i will have to agree a value with my insurance.

so the question is due to lots of factors IE discontinued parts/exchange rates etc etc,do i value my car now more than when i last agreed the value with my insurance ,because if anything was to happen to lets say to my nismo z tune wings or nismo carbon fiber bonnet the price of these items now are far more expensive than last time i agreed the price to insure my car with the insurance company. I not talking about a car that has a few mods im talking about a car that has lots of major very expensive mods IE osgikin 3.2 engine/sequential gearbox.
would be interested to know peoples thoughts ,cos i cant be the only one in this dilemma:wavey:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I think at the very least you need to consider exchange rate and inflation... Im not sure the insurer will care if the part is difficult to source or not, more likely they will just want to know how much it will be to replace like for like... So a part thats no longer available would be replacd by something similar.

Good luck working this lot out


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

No doubt if you tell them its worth more you will pay more.

Now how about some pics and full spec list on your very cool car :thumbsup:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

asiasi

yes your right the more the agreed value the more money they are going to want,but im a big believer in insuring things correctly.:thumbsup:

marky

i know what your saying about discontinued parts,but lets look at the parts that are still available,take my nismo titanium strut brace, its worth far more money now than when i bought it,take the nismo carbon fibre bonnet they must have doubled in price from when i bought mine,and they would both cost more to replace now then when we first agreed a value two years ago. so back to the original question does it seem right that i should insure my car now on a agreed value policy for more than i did two years ago,as you usually drop the value for insurance as a car gets older.

cant believe no one has come up against this before:wavey:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yep bonnets are £3.5K alone, strut brace another £1.5K isn't it?
I'd list it all and put a replacement cost, add it up and value it that way myself.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

If your car was built and maintained by the same garage, could you not get some pricing from them on the cost of a partial/complete engine/gearbox rebuild [obviously at the time of insurance renewal] if such work was necessary.
I don't see how the insurance co could realistically argue as there are not that many places which could do the work [or you would be happy allowing to undertake].


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Just my thoughts,

You may find, especially as its currently a bad time for car insurance, that you could end up making it un insurable by valuing it too high- depends on how much extra its works out to.

I would speak to them and see what they say, my parts are covered like for like but not an agreed valuation for the car. 

Its a shame that doing it properly will cost a small fortune.


----------

